# Following a membrane sweep



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hiya!

I'm 41+2 weeks pregnant and at 41 weeks i went for a membrane sweep. Immediately after the sweep i had a bloody show and this then continued. The blood is slowly going and it isn't bright red so i'm not too worried about that, My question is, can i have a bath following a membrane sweep I'm asking as i dont want to cause infection.. Also, im booked in to be induced tomorrow morning and would really love a bath tonight... my last realaxing soak!! Any advice appreciated.


VIQS


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

yes you can Hun, no problems, enjoy!!!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

